# October Repticon Shows



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Greenville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – October 11 & 12, 2014*

*When:*
October 11 & 12, 2014

*Where:* 
Greenville Shrine Club
119 Beverly Rd
Greenville, SC 29609

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Greenville Show:* 
The South Carolina Reptile and Exotic Animal Show made its debut in the greater Greenville, SC area at what is now the TD Convention Center in Greenville in 2004, eventually moving to the Civic Center of Anderson in 2006. Repticon originally visited the greater Greenville area in 2007 with a show in Spartanburg, SC. Repticon was proud to return to the most populous area in SC, the greater Greenville metro area, with Repticon West Carolina at Anderson, SC in December of both 2011 and 2012 at that same Civic Center of Anderson. The show for this area has now moved to the more central location in Greenville at the Greenville Shrine Club. This great metro area is home to 25% of the population of South Carolina, and is within a two hour drive of Atlanta, GA, Asheville, NC, and many Eastern TN communities. In June 2013, this newly relocated show ran with a great event catering to enthusiasts of reptiles and exotics. Check back to this page as future Greenville shows will be announced soon!	

Repticon Greenville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Memphis Reptile & Exotic Animal Show – October 11 & 12, 2014*

*When:*
October 11 & 12, 2014

*Where:*
The Landers Center
4560 Venture Drive
Southhaven, MS 38671

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Memphis Show:* 
September of 2009 Repticon expanded West with Repticon Memphis, a great new show in an area that was long-overdue for a major reptile expo. Hosted at The Landers Center (formerly known as the Desoto Civic Center) in Southaven, Mississippi, just 6 miles South of the Tennessee-Mississippi state line and 12 miles from the Memphis airport, guests from Tennessee, Arkansas, and Mississippi had a chance to encounter a wide variety of reptiles and amphibians that they might not have had the opportunity to experience in their home cities. (Guests from outside of Mississippi purchasing pets to take home should check first to make sure their new pets are welcome by their local laws.) Repticon Memphis was also the second Repticon show to feature a venomous-included area, featuring non-native venomous snakes from around the world. Lots of herpers came out to the show from all over the tri-state area. The show returned numerous times in the years from 2010-13, so look now to this page for future announcements and join us for what is becoming a new standard - Repticon Memphis!	

Repticon Memphis page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Pensacola, Navarre Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 18, 2014*

*When:*
October 18, 2014

*Where:*
Navarre Conference Center
8700 Navarre Parkway
Navarre, FL, 32566

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Pensacola, Navarre Show:*
Join us in Pensacola, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Pensacola, Navarre page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Gainesville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 18, 2014*

*When:*
October 18, 2014

*Where:*
Paramount Plaza Hotel & Conference Center
2900 SW 13th St.
Gainesville, FL 32608

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Gainesville Show:*
Join us in Gainesville, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Gainesville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Savannah Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 25, 2014*

*When:*
October 25, 2014

*Where:*
Georgia Army National Guard Armory
1248 Eisenhower Dr.
Savannah, GA 31406

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Savannah Show:*
Join us in Savannah, GA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Savannah page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Greenville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 3 & 4, 2015*

*When:* 
October 3 & 4, 2015

*Where:*
Greenville Shrine Club
119 Beverly Rd
Greenville, SC 29609

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Greenville Show:* 
The South Carolina Reptile and Exotic Animal Show made its debut in the greater Greenville, SC area at what is now the TD Convention Center in Greenville in 2004, eventually moving to the Civic Center of Anderson in 2006. Repticon originally visited the greater Greenville area in 2007 with a show in Spartanburg, SC. Repticon was proud to return to the most populous area in SC, the greater Greenville metro area, with Repticon West Carolina at Anderson, SC in December of both 2011 and 2012 at that same Civic Center of Anderson. The show for this area has now moved to the more central location in Greenville at the Greenville Shrine Club. This great metro area is home to 25% of the population of South Carolina, and is within a two hour drive of Atlanta, GA, Asheville, NC, and many Eastern TN communities. In June 2013, this newly relocated show ran with a great event catering to enthusiasts of reptiles and exotics. Join us in 2015 as Repticon Greenville returns!

Repticon Greenville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 10, 2015*

*When:*
October 10, 2015

*Where:*
Universal Palms Hotel
4900 Powerline Rd.
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33309

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale Show:*
Join us in Ft. Lauderdale as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Ft. Lauderdale page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Winston-Salem Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 17, 2015*

*When:*
October 17, 2015

*Where:*
Winston-Salem Fairgrounds
Bolton Home and Garden Building, Gate #9
421 West 27th Street
Winston-Salem, NC 27105

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Winston-Salem Show:*
Join us in Winston-Salem, NC as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay featured everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Winston-Salem page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Gainesville Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 17, 2015*

*When:*
October 17, 2015

*Where:*
Paramount Plaza Hotel & Conference Center
2900 SW 13th St. 
Gainesville, FL 32608

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Gainesville Show:*
Join us in Gainesville, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Gainesville page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Bristol Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 24, 2015*

*When:*
October 24, 2015

*Where:*
Bristol Holiday Inn Conference Center
3005 Linden Drive
Bristol, VA 24202

*Hours: *
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Bristol Show:*
Join us in Bristol, VA as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Bristol page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*Repticon Memphis Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 31 & November 1, 2015*

*When:*
October 31 & November 1, 2015

*Where:*
The Landers Center
4560 Venture Drive 
Southaven, MS 38671

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm (No VIP Early Entry)

*Admission:* 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on 2-day and VIP tickets

*About the Repticon Memphis Show:	*
September of 2009 Repticon expanded West with Repticon Memphis, a great new show in an area that was long-overdue for a major reptile expo. Hosted at The Landers Center (formerly known as the Desoto Civic Center) in Southaven, Mississippi, just 6 miles South of the Tennessee-Mississippi state line and 12 miles from the Memphis airport, guests from Tennessee, Arkansas, and Mississippi had a chance to encounter a wide variety of reptiles and amphibians that they might not have had the opportunity to experience in their home cities. (Guests from outside of Mississippi purchasing pets to take home should check first to make sure their new pets are welcome by their local laws.) Repticon Memphis was also the second Repticon show to feature a venomous-included area, featuring non-native venomous snakes from around the world. Lots of herpers came out to the show from all over the tri-state area. The show returned numerous times in the years from 2010-14, so look now to this page for future announcements and join us for what is becoming a new standard - Repticon Memphis!	

Repticon Memphis page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

*ReptiDay Melbourne Reptile & Exotic Animal Show October 31, 2015*

*When:*
October 31, 2015

*Where:*
Eau Gallie Civic Center
1551 Highland Avenue, 
Melbourne, FL 32935

*Hours:* 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Early Entry at 9:30am)

*Admission: *
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, Under 5 - Free
Visit our website for special offers on Early Entry VIP tickets

*About the ReptiDay Melbourne Show:*
Join us at the Eau Gallie Civic Center in Melbourne, FL as the Repticon team brings you ReptiDay, the one-day reptile show and sale! Brought to you by the same team that has produced Repticon reptile expos across the country for the past decade, ReptiDay will feature everything that you've come to love the most about Repticon all packed into a single day of fun and excitement! See live animals from around the world, purchase pets and pet products direct from the experts at amazing prices you won't find anywhere else, and learn more about reptiles and exotic animals at live seminars and demonstrations. ReptiDay is one reptile day that you can't afford to miss!

ReptiDay Melbourne page

*Email:* [email protected]


----------

